# Next Droid To Compare To The iPhone 4



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

This phone looks awesome. Considering Verizon has 3G here and AT&T doesnt I think I might be looking into getting one of these. Apparently they come out July 15th even though Verizon does not have them on their website yet.

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2365576,00.asp


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Yup, lots of news going around on it. Only negative is that it is on the bigger side.

There is a Droid 2 that will be coming sometime later this year as well.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

As they say, a rising tide raises all boats. I'm glad to see a phone with a removable battery and a hotspot mode, even though those features don't appeal to me. My point is that all these smartphones are spurring each other to innovate and that means we consumers benefit. 

Having said that, I'm on a 2-year commitment starting last Thursday so... :lol:


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> As they say, a rising tide raises all boats. I'm glad to see a phone with a removable battery and a hotspot mode, even though those features don't appeal to me. My point is that all these smartphones are spurring each other to innovate and that means we consumers benefit.
> 
> Having said that, I'm on a 2-year commitment starting last Thursday so... :lol:


I hear that. I have a year left on my Moto Droid but really would like to get the Droid X on a new 1 year contract. Might have to look into it more soon. The Verizon rep suggested I find a friend that didnt want to use their upgrade. Not sure how that would work.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I do find it interesting however that they like to take jabs at the iPhone and are constantly comparing their product. Don't they have enough confidence in the Droid? 

Personally I find the Droid very appealing. It should stand on its own. It doesn't need to be compared to anything else and it has many functions the iPhone does not have.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

...and as I said it's great that you can buy a powerful device that has a feature set you like, that you're not limited to one or two choices.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

The never ending search for the "Holy Grail" phone will never stop. In a few months another piece of shiny will glint in the eyes, then another. Each one shinier than the one in the hand. And so goes the chase on the Mobius strip. A sisyphean endeavor to be sure.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Chris Blount said:


> I do find it interesting however that they like to take jabs at the iPhone and are constantly comparing their product. Don't they have enough confidence in the Droid?
> 
> Personally I find the Droid very appealing. It should stand on its own. It doesn't need to be compared to anything else and it has many functions the iPhone does not have.


Thats like saying D* dont have confidence in its product as D* and E* take jabs at each other. Fact is they use each other to better their product. What better to compare it to then its comp showing off what this prduct excels in. I dont view it as a sign of weekness but more of a good marketing ploy. Why do you think Cable company's were coming out of the woodwork to say they were going to have digital local channels and you would not have to worry about outages due to rain when we were going through the digital transition. Cable in itself does not have alot to offer at least where I live and that was their only leg to stand on to gain new subs at the time.

Sure it would be more classy to just throw your product out there but this way gains more attention to it and will probably sell the phone better. Android is here to stay for awhile.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

joshjr said:


> Thats like saying D* dont have confidence in its product as D* and E* take jabs at each other. Fact is they use each other to better their product. What better to compare it to then its comp showing off what this prduct excels in. I dont view it as a sign of weekness but more of a good marketing ploy. Why do you think Cable company's were coming out of the woodwork to say they were going to have digital local channels and you would not have to worry about outages due to rain when we were going through the digital transition. Cable in itself does not have alot to offer at least where I live and that was their only leg to stand on to gain new subs at the time.
> 
> Sure it would be more classy to just throw your product out there but this way gains more attention to it and will probably sell the phone better. Android is here to stay for awhile.


I guess you right but I come from a different point of view. This site (DBSTalk) never had the need to compare ourselves to others or knock other sites. It just seems kind of 5th grade. But, I also understand the highly competitive nature of the mobile phone business so I guess I can see why they would do that. It's all about money I guess.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Chris Blount said:


> I do find it interesting however that they like to take jabs at the iPhone and are constantly comparing their product. Don't they have enough confidence in the Droid?


That's a wise strategy, if you ask me.
You can't be the top dog without going toe to toe with the top dog.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Chris Blount said:


> I guess you right but I come from a different point of view. This site (DBSTalk) never had the need to compare ourselves to others or knock other sites. It just seems kind of 5th grade. But, I also understand the highly competitive nature of the mobile phone business so I guess I can see why they would do that. It's all about money I guess.


I agree with that. Great products dont always stand good alone. Compare them to something else great and exploit your strong points and then you may really have something. Some people are the exact opposite. If they find ways the product passes something else great then they wonder why the creater did not expose that more. Each item I feel would be different. This website (DBStalk) does not need to compare to others of its kind. As somsone who has looked at the others I perfer this one hands down but do understand why company's do what they do.

I mean if I was E* I would of sold that 4 tuner DVR (922) till the sun didnt shine. What a nice DVR to have the storage space and the tuners. Thats something I am looking for. I would be happy with a D* box that had 3 tuners in it much less 4. Im convinced that we may never see larger then 500gb hdd's in D* DVR's. Anyways I can see it both ways to. You want you product to be able to stand on its own but at the same time if it can help get your product out there a little more with better exposure, some companies decide why the heck not.


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> I do find it interesting however that they like to take jabs at the iPhone and are constantly comparing their product. Don't they have enough confidence in the Droid?
> 
> Personally I find the Droid very appealing. It should stand on its own. It doesn't need to be compared to anything else and it has many functions the iPhone does not have.


I very much agree here!


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

As far as customization (ringtone volumes, notification sounds, etc), email setup, txt messaging, ease of typing (physical keyboard), document handling, and the awesome battery life, the iphone and Android phones all far short of the Blackberrys. I love my Nexus1 but I do miss my BBs for the reasons mentioned.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Grentz said:


> Yup, lots of news going around on it. Only negative is that it is on the bigger side [...]


Speaking of size, I wonder if there's a Droid "XL" on the drawing board? One that's the same size as an iPad?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

BubblePuppy said:


> ease of typing (physical keyboard)


Interesting you should say that. I actually type faster on a touchscreen keyboard.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Interesting you should say that. I actually type faster on a touchscreen keyboard.


I've never typed much on a touchscreen. The new Droid will use Swype technology and offer the ability to press two keys at once. Is that a big deal?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Interesting you should say that. I actually type faster on a touchscreen keyboard.





Steve said:


> I've never typed much on a touchscreen. The new Droid will use Swype technology and offer the ability to press two keys at once. Is that a big deal?


I'm using Swype on my N1, and love it. I do type faster using Swype than the physical keyboard, as long as the word is in the Swype dictionary. But with the physical keyboard I can type one handed one fingered (thumb), and without looking at the keyboard much, kinda like touch typing. And unless the hard key is pressed nothing weird or unwanted letters happen. 
I did fire up my Bold 9700 the other day to write a long email and boy did my thumb get tired and sore from being out of practice. :lol:


----------



## VegasDen (Jul 12, 2007)

If you want a physical keyboard, 4G service and Android...Sprint is coming up with an "Epic" alternative to the EVO:

http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/28/sprint-lines-up-epic-4g-against-the-competition-likes-its-chanc/


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

VegasDen said:


> If you want a physical keyboard, 4G service and Android...Sprint is coming up with an "Epic" alternative to the EVO:
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/28/sprint-lines-up-epic-4g-against-the-competition-likes-its-chanc/


I don't like the landscape style keyboards, I like to use my phone with one hand. The Blackberry was best for this....besides 4g isn't in this area or else I might switch from ATT to Sprint and get the Evo.
Swype keyboard works very well one handed, using a finger or thumb with a bit of practice, the cool thing is you can be kinda sloppy and Swype gets the correct word most of the time.
Blackberry is coming out with a touch screen phone with a vertical slide out keyboard....but I think it is fairly ugly..and it is still a behind the times phone at this point as far as the recent specs indicate.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

BubblePuppy said:


> As far as customization (ringtone volumes, notification sounds, etc), email setup, txt messaging, ease of typing (physical keyboard), document handling, and the awesome battery life, the iphone and Android phones all far short of the Blackberrys. I love my Nexus1 but I do miss my BBs for the reasons mentioned.


Having recently switched from a Pearl to the Increbilbe, I don't really see any of those issues (that apply to me).

Personal and work email setup was a breeze, typing is fantastic with Swype and it's extremely customizeable. I don't deal with documents much, so I can't comment on that and I have an extended battery on my Incredible which easily lasts an active day and since I put my phone on the charger every night, that's all I need.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Having recently switched from a Pearl to the *Increbilbe*, I don't really see any of those issues (that apply to me).
> 
> Personal and work email setup was a breeze, typing is fantastic with Swype and it's extremely customizeable. I don't deal with documents much, so I can't comment on that and I have an extended battery on my Incredible which easily lasts an active day and since I put my phone on the charger every night, that's all I need.


And Blackberrys have built in spell checkers. :lol: (Wouldn't have helped me in a post I wrote yesterday  )
I agree about Swype. Yahoo and ymail setup on the Nexus is a pain in the a$$, especially since I flash different roms and have to do a wipe prior to installing some of them, so I have a lot of experience redoing almost everything from scratch. 
But, like I wrote, I'm not going back to BB.....I like Android too much.
As far a the Nexus battery, I don't have internet at home so I use my phone for all my internet use, which is more than most people use theirs for, I'm sure. So my battery does drain very fast.....I did use my Bold 9700 almost as much and the battery would last for a couple of days.


----------

